# Rust Proofing & The Auto Saver System



## MrBlue (May 13, 2012)

Greetings to ALL,
New owner here of an ECO. 
So when we purchased the car yesterday I inquired about rust proofing of the car. Salesman said they do not offer the traditional rust proofing that I am used to. They offer "_The Auto Saver System"._ It is applied to the interior and exterior surfaces along with electronic device that is supposed to keep corrosion as away. Here is a link to the site, The Auto Saver System.
*SO the BIG question, Is anyone using this? *

I am an engineer by profession and the research the site does not give me enough information to make an informed decision. I plan on contacting the company directly for more information. 
Thanks,
MrBlue


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I may be wrong on this but I thought with todays metals we we past the days of rustproofing. In all the cars I have purchased in the last ten years not once have been offered or have had a salesman try to sell me rustproofing. Arent the days of Ziebart long gone? By the way welcome to the forums and congrats on the purchase of your Eco! I have one also and love it!

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Pruittx2 (Mar 24, 2012)

Todays, metals are yesterdays cars,,, just thinner. But in the real world,,, rust will always be there. Stone chips, lead to bare metal,, road salts, and oxygen lead to rust,, simple as that. If you keep it in a heated garage, and only drive on sunny days,,, it'll never rust. But I can tell you as a body-man, in 5-7 years here in Michigan,, all cars have rust some where. It mostly starts in the rocker panel area, where the factory puts drain holes. If water is supposed to drain out,, then water can get in. Any where the primer is compromised, rust will start. For me,, whom ever gets there first wins, oil or water. So in area's that I can get a spray nozzle in, or a spray tube,, I shoot runny rust proof material in. 3M makes a few good products,, in a spray can, that can be used this way. Or a Shutz gun filled with 50W motor oil, it's a good undercoat, you can do your self. Few people if any will go to these lengths, and those few will have a mostly rust free car.


----------



## Pruittx2 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'll also add, that the standard rust warranty for most cars is 5~7 years 100,000 miles. But it's Outer Body Rust Thru. that means surface rust is NOT covered.

That snake oil system, their trying to sell only has a 5 year warranty anyway. and how much is it?

Do your self a favor, and just wax your own car, and get a 3M scotch guard in a can and apply it your self. <--- WAY cheaper and just as good.
once a year, get a claybar system and do that, then wax again. and reapply the scotch guard.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Electronic rust proofing devices are garbage. I've refused to install them for customers. They keep referring to trucks in the salt mines having these devices. What they don't tell you is that these trucks have ground straps and they have a Max speed of about 15kmh.

Don't waste your money.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

Pruittx2 said:


> Todays, metals are yesterdays cars,,, just thinner. But in the real world,,, rust will always be there. Stone chips, lead to bare metal,, road salts, and oxygen lead to rust,, simple as that. If you keep it in a heated garage, and only drive on sunny days,,, it'll never rust. But I can tell you as a body-man, in 5-7 years here in Michigan,, all cars have rust some where. It mostly starts in the rocker panel area, where the factory puts drain holes. If water is supposed to drain out,, then water can get in. Any where the primer is compromised, rust will start. For me,, whom ever gets there first wins, oil or water. So in area's that I can get a spray nozzle in, or a spray tube,, I shoot runny rust proof material in. 3M makes a few good products,, in a spray can, that can be used this way. Or a Shutz gun filled with 50W motor oil, it's a good undercoat, you can do your self. Few people if any will go to these lengths, and those few will have a mostly rust free car.


^^Totally agree. I live in the Toronto area, and I've been rustproofing since 1986 with a company called Krown rust, which uses oil based product. It makes a bit of a mess for a couple of weeks as the excess oil drips, but as they say " if it don't drip, it don't work" Never had a problem with rust since. Down side is it's recommended yearly in order to keep your warranty valid, at a $110.00 locked in price. I usually do it for the first five years and skip the last five, by then I'm ready for a new car. I can honestly say it works. Another benefit, as I like doing my own maintenance and repairs is, with everything being free of rust and lubed by the oil is easy to take things apart.

Krown Rust Control| Rustproofing and Protection for Cars, Trucks, Vans


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Krown rocks! Totally worth it if you're planning on keeping the car for a while. 

Another alternative is Fluid Film. I've used it on the Fit since new, and both cars got it before last winter. The Fit looks pristine on the underside after 3 NY winters.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

I got the entire Simonize system when I got my Cruze. Exterior and Interior protection, rust proofing and under body proofing which basically sprays a material very similar to spray on truck bedliners on the entire under body of the car except the exhaust since it would just melt off. All the components each carry a seven year warranty and only added sixteen bucks on my monthly payment to me that's worth it.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

cruzers said:


> ^^Totally agree. I live in the Toronto area, and I've been rustproofing since 1986 with a company called Krown rust, which uses oil based product. It makes a bit of a mess for a couple of weeks as the excess oil drips, but as they say " if it don't drip, it don't work" Never had a problem with rust since. Down side is it's recommended yearly in order to keep your warranty valid, at a $110.00 locked in price. I usually do it for the first five years and skip the last five, by then I'm ready for a new car. I can honestly say it works. Another benefit, as I like doing my own maintenance and repairs is, with everything being free of rust and lubed by the oil is easy to take things apart.
> 
> Krown Rust Control| Rustproofing and Protection for Cars, Trucks, Vans


I heard Krown is now water based and Rust Chek is still oil based. I had a bad experience with a Krown dealer so I went with Rust Chek on my Cruze.


----------



## MrBlue (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. As I have been replacing my autos every 5-years, and in that time I accumulate over 160,000 miles. I am also driving in the snow belt and therefore have to deal with salt on the roads. I will either rustproof the car myself or find something with a reputation before I let it go like it was released from the factory.
MrBlue


----------



## Silver Cruze (Sep 1, 2011)

I just ordered 3 cans of that Fluid Film. Gonna give that a whirl and see what happens.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Krown uses Carwell products, and those aren't water-based. A member over on Bobistheoilguy.com purchased the Carwell products for himself, and DIY'ed his cars. He said they were very oily, and got everywhere.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Dealer tried to sell something like that to me, said shame on you, basically more like an insurance policy, like if you get a stain on the interior that can't be removed, will replace that piece of cloth. Exterior protection was some kind of wax. I got the name, but soon forgot it, company does not sell it directly, only can get it through your dealer.

Fine print on the extended maintenance agreement dealt mostly with power train problems, already covered by the Chevy five year/100K whichever comes first. Then that long spill on the XM radio and OnStar.

Salesman was new, just commented, let's keep this friendly, been dealing with you for 40 years now, you know darn well that $3,500.00 bucks is just a rip off. He did apologized for this ordeal and said he has to do this. 

With that exterior protection, if someone slams their car door into your unprotected door, its not covered. Furniture stores are pulling the same crap. On some vehicles, if you read the fine print, interior is already protected, so if you spray anything on, void that factory warranty.

READ THE FINE PRINT!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't know the product but I ordered it on mine. It was only the price of adding one monthly payment to my term. Stock metals covered under rust warranty will still rust over time. Rustproofing helps with that, and will be another thing you can mention of value if you plan on selling it at a later date.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Silver Cruze said:


> I just ordered 3 cans of that Fluid Film. Gonna give that a whirl and see what happens.


Fluid Film is only good for any areas that aren't constantly washed by water. Underbody, it doesn't last long. Tried it already.


----------



## JLaws17 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Just bought a new 2012 Cruze and I too went with the electronic rust protection. The guarantee we were given though was FOREVER (this module can be taken out and installed in another car) and that it covered ALL rust (there was no distinction between surface rust or rust through). If there was ANY rust on the vehicle then the dealership would fix it free of charge.

Was this not what others were told? Is there something written online about what this covers? Because if what we were told is what we're getting then I don't see how it could NOT be worth it.


----------



## Pruittx2 (Mar 24, 2012)

As long as that company, is there to stand behind their promises, then it's all good.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

JLaws17 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Was this not what others were told? Is there something written online about what this covers? Because if what we were told is what we're getting then I don't see how it could NOT be worth it.


You'll find out when you have to make a claim someday. The dealer will insist it's the company that sells it that pays and the company will have 100 excuses as to why it's not covered and you'll be stuck in the middle.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Make it sound so easy, sign up, pay the bill, get a piece a of paper you can hide someplace, and know you will be fully protected for the next five years. No worries whatsoever, and then your vehicle will be worth thousands more at trade in time.

Go for it! Just one minor precaution, whatever they splash on the interior or exterior may void the original vehicle's manufacturer warranty. But that's okay, you paid for an extra one.


----------



## Cshutt972 (May 12, 2014)

I'm interested in installing some rust protection, but I don't wanna go with the dealership's offer - it's really overpriced. If I go to an independent local guy, am I at risk of voiding my warranty?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice to be talking about rust proofing in May . Just another reason for me to move back to California !


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

mcg75 said:


> Fluid Film is only good for any areas that aren't constantly washed by water. Underbody, it doesn't last long. Tried it already.


all undercoating products are only good on areas where they arent washed off. The floor will always wash off over the winter.


----------



## earnhardtnorth (Apr 21, 2014)

I live in mid-western Ontario, and have done my research on this. Talked to my dealer about it. An will protect my 2014 Cruze myself with Fluid Film. The kit here in Ontario is $230, which includes the product, spraygun, wands, taxes and shipping. After that I think it's $38 a gallon each year or however much one will use in the subsequence years. They too tried to sell me on a $900+ little black magic box that will stop rust...and have some guaranteeif it doesn't. I am also hearing that we are going to be applying less salt on the roads and some type of beet juice mixture soon. It's supposedly more corrosivethan good ol' rock salt!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I bought a undercoating package from my dealer its good for 10 years and I only have to pay $40 a year to get them to go over it and make sure its properly protected.


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

All my cars up here have been undercoated and I've never had issues with it.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh and I live on a peninsula which means I'm surrounded by ocean and the salt that it brings, then we use rock salt on the roads all winter, oh and then its humid most of the year.


----------



## Cshutt972 (May 12, 2014)

K so I have looked into this and found a few different articles that I have found useful. I've seen a lot of skepticism about electronic rust protections and found a great article in the globe and mail (http://www.theglobea.../article535224/) showing how overpriced the erp's are when the dealer sells them. so i decided to check out the krown blog to hear their thoughts on electronic rust proofing (Thinking of Electronic Rust Protection? Think again..) and came across the list of products recommended by the Automobile Protection Agency that I found the most useful especially if you're using your car further north with it coming in contact with worse weather conditions: 

http://www.apa.ca/se...ustproofing.asp

They give a pretty good run-down on how dealers profit but drivers are overcharged with these devices. They also list some trusted rustproofers from Canada that would probably also have some services or locations in the states.


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

Crappy Tire sells these.

CounterAct Electronic Rust Protection System | Canadian Tire

Adam


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I do Krown. It's worth the money. Besides the body it keeps the mounts and other stuff from rusting.


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

I was planning on DIY rustproofing my new Cruze ECO sometime this fall before the road ice comes back out (all the oil-based rustproof garages closed in Minnesota years ago, therefore no Krown, etc.). I was leaning toward Amsoil HD MP or Fluid Film. I've never applied undercoating before. Are there any areas on these cars I should focus on? Any areas where rain and snow will wash it off and therefore I should spend less time on? Also, what about struts, brakes, wheels, underside of engine, etc, any thing/place to avoid spraying?

I'll make sure to hit up the bottom of the doors too as I've seen rust form there on many rust-belt cars. I assume there's no issues spraying these products on paint (lower drain side of door), correct?

@*earnhardtnorth* For that $230 Fluid Film package, is a compressor required to use the sprayers or does it include everything needed?


----------

